# Game 8, Bucks vs Hornets, Bradley Center



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> UP NEXT
> 
> TEAMS : Bucks (5-2) vs. New Orleans Hornets (3-3).
> 
> ...


The Bucks first look at the top pic.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Game 8, bBcks vs Hornets, Brdley Center*

I am actually really excited to see sanders go toe to toe with the brow


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Would be surprised if the Bucks lost.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Basel said:


> Would be surprised if the Bucks lost.


And they did. I only caught the end. Seems Ellis and Jennings had great games.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Larry Sanders with the HUGE game sealing block. Anthony Davis with a career-high 28 pts, hope he doesn't turn into one of those guys with a knack for big games at the Bradley.


----------

